# Should I report this guy? (vid)



## jonredhornet (28 Jul 2009)

Hi,

Had this 'little' incident this morning on my commute to work. This scared the crap out of me at the time to be honest.

Do you think I should take this any further? There were no markings or company info on the cab.

Did I do something wrong here? I know it's easy to suggest better ways to approach the situation after the fact, but 'useful' criticism is always welcome. In hind sight I should have clocked how quick this guy was going and just yielded for my own safety, or took a more positive primary position in the road (which may have resulted in my death).


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VVC425HAU4


The horn is my AirZound3.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## Jake (28 Jul 2009)

as i just said on youtube... WOW bloody hell


----------



## tdr1nka (28 Jul 2009)

Don't worry about hindsight, it seldom helps.

All I can suggest is that with the parked car coming up you needed to signal, move out and take the lane to get past and to let those behind you know what your intentions.
On viewing the vid, the truck doesn't appear to have slowed much to get past you.

In these circumstances you need to be confident to hold the lane in spite of drivers like this or as you say pull in and let the idiot pass.

It might just be worth giving the vid to the Police to see what they say.
There will be any number of forummers along to tell you what they think.

Stay safe.


----------



## BADGER.BRAD (28 Jul 2009)

Speaking as a HGV driver that was totally s**t driving the driver could have killed you, report it immediately to the police. It really hacks me off to see this sort of driving from a HGV driver when I always try my best. Looking at the vid I would say he didn’t wish to have to slow down with all the gear changes involved (may have been rushing to catch a ship) so thought I’ll take the risk.


----------



## Garz (28 Jul 2009)

You may be right about the signal before the car thing tdr1nka, but I wouldnt want to 'move out' in this instance as he would have been an extra layer of tarmac!

If you notice on the other side is a moped or something also taking up similar lane space so I would guess that a 'proper' lorry driver would have just held back until either moped guy was past or the cyclist wasnt getting a free fright ride.


----------



## ComedyPilot (28 Jul 2009)

As others have said, report it. That is driving without due care and attention AFAIAC. And in a HGV/LGV or whatever, that is meant to be driven by a professional driver.


----------



## tdr1nka (28 Jul 2009)

I've been out with my 7 y/o on the tandem today and I am staggered by how many motorists think they can overtake, by force, when there isn't any room to do so.

Miss tdr1nka wears a horse riding Hi-Vi which has 'PLEASE PASS WIDE AND SLOW' on the back, a surprising amount of drivers ignore this even to the point of trying to overtake us on mini roundabouts.

'Professional' drivers, BT & Virgin Media Vans, scaffold lorries etc, are often the worst offenders as they seem to believe everyone should get out of their way.


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Jul 2009)

Transport for London has a  HGV And cyclist video - link to this as a "video comment" as to why HGVs are dangerous.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jul 2009)

Blimey - that was close. You were far enough out - crazy driving from him though - can't have been much room for the car on the opposite carriageway.


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (28 Jul 2009)

Report the w*****r, diabolical driving. . . .


----------



## purplepolly (28 Jul 2009)

jonredhornet said:


> Did I do something wrong here?



Yes, instead of pulling out in good time in order to go past the parked car, you should have stayed on the left and hopped over the car or used a teleportation device to get to the other side. This is necessary because a lot of drivers can't get to terms with the concept of cyclists having to _go round _obstacles and as a result you were too far out for them to cope with.


----------



## ketka82uk (28 Jul 2009)

A bus did exactly the same to me the other day in identical circumstances. I reported it but then with buses it's a bit easier.


----------



## jig-sore (28 Jul 2009)

that's bad, report it !!!


----------



## wafflycat (28 Jul 2009)

Good grief! Glad you are ok. That's one of the worst bits of driving I've seen for a long time. Personally - I'd report it.


----------



## Origamist (28 Jul 2009)

That's one shitty manoeuvre. In those situations 9 times out of 10 the driver will wait behind you, particularly when confronted with oncoming traffic....Not that twat though.

When I see a see a HGV behind me and I'm about to overtake a parked car, I often slam on the brakes and let it go through as some drivers prefer to endanger others, instead of using the brake pedal.


----------



## addictfreak (28 Jul 2009)

Report it mate definately!

Some may say you should have signalled etc. But equally he should of been reading the road ahead, approaching a hazard on his left (parked car) with other traffic around, totally shocking could have killed you!


----------



## CopperBrompton (28 Jul 2009)

Good grief! That was appalling. Report it for sure.


----------



## downfader (28 Jul 2009)

..saying we should signal around parked cars is a little daft imo. I never see motorists signal around a parked car, and there are those on here who moan that we should "behave like traffic". 

Mind you I wonder, if 'hornet had stuck his arm out - if it would have been taken off by said lorry. 

Glad you're alright!!


----------



## tdr1nka (28 Jul 2009)

If you intend to pull out and have traffic behind you then you should really signal your intentions. 
'Cars don't do this' is a poor excuse and doesn't do anything for you communicating to the traffic around you which, the OP aside, could well be to the benefit of your safety.


----------



## HLaB (28 Jul 2009)

What a flippin idiot! That looked close on camera and if its anything like my ATC it would have been closer in real life


----------



## cannondale boy (28 Jul 2009)

Another five seconds or so and you would of been sandwiched. I've seen some of magna's vids, but that just takes the biscuit...as others have said REPORT IT!!


----------



## getfit (28 Jul 2009)

The driver is dangerous and a road bully, although hard to judge his speed, he was going to fast for the road ahead, i.e. you, parked car, car coming the other way etc.

I do think you should report him however I think the reg on the Youtube title is wrong. FE 31 XJA would mean the lorry will be registered in 2031! Could it be 51 instead, this would make it a 2001 model. The lorry looks like an Iveco to me.

Regards

GF


----------



## 2Loose (28 Jul 2009)

Shocking, made me bum clench watching that!


----------



## Jake (28 Jul 2009)

i think if you had moved out sooner and held the line, you would have been squashed by him. Sometimes its safer just to let the idiot go by, even if it means having to slow down and stop.


----------



## CharlieB (29 Jul 2009)

That said, is it just possible the tw@t literally didn't see you, while performing an obvious tight manouevre with the traffic coming in the other direction?
Either way, total tw@t. Report it for sure.


----------



## Jake (29 Jul 2009)

he was prob on his phone


----------



## Llama (29 Jul 2009)

Get that reported, you have the evidence to provide to the police, next time they could kill someone


----------



## Tynan (29 Jul 2009)

some speed to be doing down a residential road with parked cars on both sides too


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (29 Jul 2009)

Terrible driving – good illustration of why you need to pay attention at all times when cycling!!

RE reporting it – doubt very much, from my experience, any action would be taken. If I were you, see if you can talk to a pc that cycles, they might take it a little more seriously. Give them a dvd of it or something easy to work with and they might just “have a word” with the driver and show him how dangerous his driving was from your point of view. 

Good luck, and in my experience with HGV drivers, incidents like that are pretty rare thankfully.


----------



## Billloudon (29 Jul 2009)

You must report this!
It would be doing a misjustice to your fellow cyclist not to. He/she is quite literally getting away with attempted murder. 
Please report it to the police and of course keep us informed.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (29 Jul 2009)

Definitely report it - however, make sure you have the correct registration (as has been said, the one provided is not legal/right). There are sites where you can put the reg in and check if it comes out as the correct vehicle (Google it or someone may be able to provide a link) - that idiot should not be on the road!!!!! !


----------



## blazed (29 Jul 2009)

He got a bit close although it probably looked worse in the video than it actually was, but he didn't really do anything wrong. You should have made more of an effort to let him him know you were getting ready to pass the parked car.


----------



## Origamist (29 Jul 2009)

blazed said:


> He got a bit close although it probably looked worse in the video than it actually was, but he didn't really do anything wrong. *You should have made more of an effort to let him him know you were getting ready to pass the parked car*.



Yeah, the cyclist should have exploded like a giant firework - that might have got the driver's attention, but I doubt it...


----------



## blazed (29 Jul 2009)

Origamist said:


> Yeah, the cyclist should have exploded like a giant firework - that might have got the driver's attention, but I doubt it...


When the lorry goes past you can see his left indicator where he is turning back in, he probably had his right on before as well. The cyclist does nothing, just assumes he can pass the car nearer the middle of the lane without checking whats behind him. Which is another point that was a nasty loud lorry not exactly going fast, why didn't he even know it was coming? More arrogance from the cyclists part.


----------



## Origamist (29 Jul 2009)

blazed said:


> When the lorry goes past you can see his left indicator where he is turning back in, he probably had his right on before as well. *The cyclist does nothing,* just assumes he can pass the car nearer the middle of the lane without checking whats behind him. Which is another point that was a nasty loud lorry not exactly going fast, why didn't he even know it was coming? More arrogance from the cyclists part.




We've got a live one here, guys and gals! 

1. The cyclist does look behind. The HGV did not want to brake. 

2. How are you going to make "more of an effort to let him him know you were getting ready to pass the parked car"?


----------



## blazed (29 Jul 2009)

Origamist said:


> We've got a live one here, guys and gals!
> 
> 1. The cyclist does look behind. The HGV did not want to brake. Watch how the oncoming car is forced to slow...
> 
> 2. How are you going to make "more of an effort to let him him know you were getting ready to pass the parked car"?



He looks back once at the start of the video the carries on and is about to go past without looking. If you was in a car you would be checking your wind mirrors, let alone on a bike. 

The car slows down to let the lorry past, which he would have done whatever speed the lorry was going. The cars are parked on his side of the road so he pulls in behind a focus, and lets the already oncoming vehicle past. The lorry is not speeding.

If he had looked behind a few more times god forbid he could have actually stopped and waited for the lorry to go pass then continue past the parked car. Cyclists do everything possible never to stop which is why most accidents happen.


----------



## Origamist (29 Jul 2009)

blazed said:


> He looks back once at the start of the video the carries on and is about to go past without looking. If you was in a car you would be checking your wind mirrors, let alone on a bike.
> 
> The car slows down to let the lorry past, which he would have done whatever speed the lorry was going. The cars are parked on his side of the road so he pulls in behind a focus, and lets the already oncoming vehicle past. The lorry is not speeding.
> 
> If he had looked behind a few more times god forbid he could have actually stopped and waited for the lorry to go pass then continue past the parked car. Cyclists do everything possible never to stop which is why most accidents happen.



Right, so the cyclist does not "do nothing" as you stated earlier. 

Speeding is not the issue - what matters is driving at the appropriate speed for the conditions. There were parked cars, oncoming traffic and a cyclist to negotiate. The overtake endangered another road user. You seem to think it was perfectly fine...

If you think that was a sensible overtake you must have poor hazard perception skills - how do think that would have been assessed if the HGV driver was taking his test?


----------



## Origamist (29 Jul 2009)

blazed said:


> Cyclists do everything possible never to stop which is why most accidents happen.



Could you supply some evidence, please?


----------



## summerdays (29 Jul 2009)

As the video starts with a look behind we have no idea whether he had already looked behind before that point, the lorry seemed to be approaching at quite a speed given the parked cars up ahead, an on coming car and a cyclist, so may have been quite a bit further back if the OP had looked behind earlier. I would say that the speed of the lorry was inappropriate given that he didn't know what the cyclist or car driver were going to do - effectively he bullied his way through on account of size.


----------



## Speck (29 Jul 2009)

FE31XJA ?? get that right before you report him!


----------



## g00se (29 Jul 2009)

blazed said:


> When the lorry goes past you can see his left indicator where he is turning back in, he probably had his right on before as well.



Have a look again - it's the trucker coming off of the brakes - not the indicator. Maybe he was making sure the oncoming car was going to pull in, At the speed he was going though, I doubt he would be able to stop if it hadn't!!!!


----------



## blazed (29 Jul 2009)

Origamist said:


> Could you supply some evidence, please?


I'm practically a piranha on the road and i never have any problems, most riders here and you as well just don't know what they're doing out on the street.


----------



## Origamist (29 Jul 2009)

blazed said:


> I'm practically a piranha on the road and i never have any problems, most riders here and you as well just don't know what they're doing out on the street.



Wow, comparing yourself to a piranha - that's your supporting evidence for this claim: "Cyclists do everything possible never to stop which is why most accidents happen". 

Another question, what do those hatched markings in the middle of the road mean, blazed?


----------



## jonredhornet (29 Jul 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys.

I'm not in work this Friday so I might pop down to my local Police station then, if I still feel inclined that is. Will let you know how I get on.

Regarding the reg, from looking at the raw footage and pausing as he goes past the reg does indeed look like FE31XJA. However this is obviously nonsense and I do read out the reg nearer the roundabout on the video as F531XJA. It is the second digit that is in doubt, and both registrations seem odd. I'll check the raw footage again tonight frame by frame.

Regarding HGV drivers in general. I actually have a high regard for their driving and have commented in conversation in the past that I think HGV drivers and traffic Police (definitely not referring to your average plod here driving their 'jam sandwich') are some of the best drivers on the road. And I think in general there is an element of truth in that statement, in my experience anyway.

I think BADGER.BRAD is correct and that the driver didn't want to have to change down his gears. I can understand that, but to place a vulnerable road user in so much danger like that just isn't on. I'm sure you'd all agree, the most important thing to consider when driving / riding is safety - safety trumps all other considerations. That didn't happen in this case.


----------



## blazed (29 Jul 2009)

Origamist said:


> Wow, comparing yourself to a piranha - that's your supporting evidence for this claim: "Cyclists do everything possible never to stop which is why most accidents happen".
> 
> Another question, what do those hatched markings in the middle of the road mean, blazed?


He barely entered the markings, but he had no choice since there was a parked car and dithering cyclist in the way. And yes it was safe to enter the markings.


----------



## Origamist (29 Jul 2009)

blazed said:


> He barely entered the markings, but he had no choice since there was a parked car and dithering cyclist in the way. And yes it was safe to enter the markings.



Safe for the driver, certainly - but not for the cyclist.


----------



## Jake (29 Jul 2009)

Do you think he works for Hlafords?


----------



## Wheeledweenie (29 Jul 2009)

That was unforgivably close with absolutely no consideration for your speed or space given to overtake the parked car.

A bus came that close to me two weeks ago while overtaking in a ridiculous place and I was so shaken I pulled over for two minutes to calm down. I then caught up with him, took his bus number gave him a piece f my mind and rang the bus company, which took it very seriously.

Report that f***er.


----------



## gemsno4 (29 Jul 2009)

Looked very scary, glad you were OK. As for signalling to go round parked cars, I was taught to do this when I learnt to drive. However, when husband learnt last year the "rules" have changed and you are not required to indicate - assumption is if there is something stopped of course you are going to go round it, and it can cause confusion if there are roads to the right. So I would guess same goes for cyclists.


----------



## blazed (29 Jul 2009)

Wheeledweenie said:


> That was unforgivably close with absolutely no consideration for your speed or space given to overtake the parked car.
> 
> A bus came that close to me two weeks ago while overtaking in a ridiculous place and I was so shaken I pulled over for two minutes to calm down. I then caught up with him, took his bus number gave him a piece f my mind and rang the bus company, which took it very seriously.
> 
> Report that f***er.


Well done you could well of cost the man his job because of one harmless mistake.


----------



## tdr1nka (29 Jul 2009)

blazed said:


> Well done you could well of cost the man a cyclist his job life because of one harmless mistake.



The truck is going too fast to react and is essentially driving down the center of the road. It is not the duty of everyone else on the road to get out of his way.

The OP had two choices, to be bullied out of the way or to have signaled early seeing the truck approach, and pulled out to hold the lane.

This is perfectly acceptable riding and exactly what we teach with Bikeability.


----------



## Wheeledweenie (29 Jul 2009)

blazed said:


> Well done you could well of cost the man his job because of one harmless mistake.



You're right, poor him. Does that mean if I'm crap at my job I should be allowed to get away with it? My boss may not agree.

The bus in question nearly crushed me and two cars behind nearly collided because of his erratic driving. If I nearly hit someone on my bike and it's my fault I would expect to be reported. It goes both ways.

Oh and the bus company said the driver would get a formal interview and possibly a written warning. It may be his final one leading to him being fired but that would indicate he had been consistently dangerous.


----------



## summerdays (29 Jul 2009)

blazed said:


> Well done you could well of cost the man his job because of one harmless mistake.



*What if* the cyclist hadn't looked back and had simply pulled out around the car - I see loads do that every day. I think the lorry driver was going too fast to have done anything other than hit him or one of the parked cars or perhaps the on coming car. It was not a harmless mistake - it was a mistake that had a lucky outcome not through the actions of the lorry driver. He at least needs to have some additional training.



tdr1nka said:


> The OP had two choices, to be bullied out of the way or to have signaled early seeing the truck approach, and pulled out to hold the lane.



To be honest I don't think I would have wanted to be in front of that lorry - I think he made the right choice to stay put.


----------



## tdr1nka (29 Jul 2009)

The truck gave the OP little choice but to stay put.

Another long look behind before starting to pull round the car might have prevented the shock of the pass, nothing would have stopped the overtake at that point.


----------



## magnatom (29 Jul 2009)

Report. No question.

I have had some scary incidents (not many I should add. The majority are more of an annoyance). However, that one was an absolute shocker!:troll:!

I've seen a lot of cyclists who would just move to the left on approach to a obstacle without looking back. Obviously you wouldn't do that, but some do. Imagine if you had been one of those cyclists....you would be flattened!:troll:

You need to stress to the police the shock and fear you felt as a result of that overtake.

Oh and I think the registration is probably FE51XJA. Someone could possibly confirm if that HGV was a *FODEN ALPHA 3000*.


As for Blazed . His comments and writing style seem vaguely familiar to me.... 



As for Blazed . His comments and writing style seem vaguely familiar to me....


----------



## buggi (29 Jul 2009)

report it. 

had a similar thing happen to me the other day. was riding along happily when i hear a HGV horn, look behind, HGV bearing down on me and i realise the reason he is sounding his horn is because there is a yellow middle road bollard coming up and he has absolutely no intention of slowing down to let me go first (it was totally my right of way, i would have got there first) and had i not made an emergency stop because he sounded his horn he would have had me. so i say report it. it's disgusting that he has just used the sheer size of his truck to dominate the road.


----------



## buggi (29 Jul 2009)

summerdays said:


> As the video starts with a look behind we have no idea whether he had already looked behind before that point, the lorry seemed to be approaching at quite a speed given the parked cars up ahead, an on coming car and a cyclist, so may have been quite a bit further back if the OP had looked behind earlier. I would say that the speed of the lorry was inappropriate given that he didn't know what the cyclist or car driver were going to do - effectively he bullied his way through on account of size.



+1 

the lorry should have slowed. it's pretty obvious the cyclist is "likely" to get to the parked car before the whole length of the lorry has chance to fully pass and therefore the cyclist should have right of way. it is not the lorries right to force the cyclist to slow down or take action. 

and for the record, often on camera things look further away that they usually are, not closer.


----------



## JamesAC (29 Jul 2009)

blazed said:


> Well done you could well of cost the man his job because of one harmless mistake.



Please go away.


----------



## summerdays (29 Jul 2009)

Brings it into perspective of what a lorry can do when you see the other thread - not so harmless.


----------



## 4F (29 Jul 2009)

blazed said:


> but he didn't really do anything wrong.



Have you got bored of the LBS thread and decided to troll this one now ?


----------



## semislickstick (29 Jul 2009)

magnatom said:


> Report. No question.
> 
> Oh and I think the registration is probably FE51XJA. Someone could possibly confirm if that HGV was a *FODEN ALPHA 3000*.



This reg seems more likely as its the only one that shows as a lorry cab in the insurance search that I could find.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (29 Jul 2009)

blazed said:


> Well done you could well of cost the man his job because of one harmless mistake.


Please ignore this cock.


----------



## blazed (29 Jul 2009)

summerdays said:


> *What if* the cyclist hadn't looked back and had simply pulled out around the car - I see loads do that every day. I think the lorry driver was going too fast to have done anything other than hit him or one of the parked cars or perhaps the on coming car. It was not a harmless mistake - it was a mistake that had a lucky outcome not through the actions of the lorry driver. He at least needs to have some additional training.



I wasnt talking about the lorry driver losing his job but the bus driver that other poster said she reported. When you are driving all day you are bound to have the odd little mistake here and there it is not worth losing someones job over.

Driving i have tons of situations which i think that was close, i dont take down everyones number plate and report them all, that seems to be exclusive to cyclists and various other busy bodies. Most people can move on without crying about it.


----------



## summerdays (29 Jul 2009)

I doubt whether anyone looses their job over a close call - based on someone's word. They don't even seem to loose their job with video evidence. However if they had multiple such reports against their name I would hope that they would have their driving supervised and additional training given if necessary. If you are driving all day long then you need to be an excellent driver rather than an average one. 

Car drivers when they have close calls / accidents are more likely to call the insurance department to fix up the bump. A small bump to a car could cause significantly more damage to a cyclist or pedestrian. Yes I have had accidents which I was slightly hit by other vehicles and yes I reported them to the police. No action taken in either case.


----------



## Jake (29 Jul 2009)

i think if he had taken the primary and stayed out more, the lorry would have just have ran him over and kept going. At that speed there was no way to stop. sometimes you got to pull over if you think your in danger rather then stick it out.


----------



## thomas (29 Jul 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> If you intend to pull out and have traffic behind you then you should really signal your intentions.
> 'Cars don't do this' is a poor excuse and doesn't do anything for you communicating to the traffic around you which, the OP aside, could well be to the benefit of your safety.



You don't need to signal past stuff like this. The lorry driver obviously realised he could just push the Jon out of the way.

I'd say report this to the police, but don't expect an outcome. When a Tesco lorry pulled in too soon and came past close I phoned their hows my driving and they spoke to the driver and apologised.


----------



## joolsybools (29 Jul 2009)

Report it 

+1 to primary and +1 to looking over your shoulder more


----------



## tdr1nka (29 Jul 2009)

thomas said:


> You don't need to signal past stuff like this. The lorry driver obviously realised he could just push the Jon out of the way.
> 
> I'd say report this to the police, but don't expect an outcome. When a Tesco lorry pulled in too soon and came past close I phoned their hows my driving and they spoke to the driver and apologised.



Sure, you don't '_need to'_ but giving following traffic some idea of your intentions is part of communicating with the traffic around us.


----------



## purplepolly (29 Jul 2009)

4F said:


> Have you got bored of the LBS thread and decided to troll this one now ?



That was my first thought on Sunday, 4 days after blazed appeared.

The second thought was, what did he used to be called on cyclechat?


----------



## jonredhornet (29 Jul 2009)

Just watched the raw footage again, and the registration is FE51 XJA. Good call guys.

Regarding the additional 'life saver' observations, I agree that you can't do enough of these. From looking at the video though only 4 seconds pass between my observation and the lorry passing me. In terms of prior observations, I'd just pulled right onto that road a few seconds before from a junction and you can clearly see the lorry but he is a long distance back at this point. My bad that I didn't clock how quickly he was going.

This is very close to the start of my commute and I clipped the video to try and maintain some anonymity. Most users here seem like a great bunch of people, but you never know who you'll meet online. This blazed character for instance, so blinded by his precoinscieved opinion of cyclists that he spouts unreasoned opinions on this forum. I'd prefer people with this skewed mindset to know as little about me as possible 

Thanks again for your opinions, it's helpful to hear what other cyclists think.


----------



## tdr1nka (29 Jul 2009)

Blazed is simply trolling and sadly under the misapprehension that we could give a sh*te.

I can't recommend enough the drill of checking the road behind you regularly on main routes with vehicles this size 'sharing' the space.

I ride the A2 in South London daily and see a lot of cyclists fiercely peddling away oblivious to traffic building up behind them and then getting in a twist when a bus or lorry passes them even when leaving a sufficient gap. 

The more information you have to hand, the better the decision you can make.


----------



## magnatom (29 Jul 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> Blazed is simply trolling and sadly under the misapprehension that we could give a sh*te.



Aye he is indeed. And to be frank, he isn't particulary good at it. A good troll is one that manages to wind people up in such a way that it takes regulars at least two or three posts to realise that they are a troll. Not the first.

I've had a much better quality of troll on my threads...

So who wants to start a book on blazers previous identity!?


----------



## Jim_Noir (29 Jul 2009)

Why do people worry about reporting a driver because he might lose his job? If you effe up at work no one is going to say a word incase you get the p45 are they? And more to the point how many of us would kill someone with one slip up in work? Thankfully yhe OP wasn't at that park car or we would be hearing of another death due to a lorry driver.


----------



## purplepolly (29 Jul 2009)

magnatom said:


> So who wants to start a book on blazers previous identity!?



Hmm I expect he must have posted a lot on one of your helmetcam threads, blazed was quite keen on your video in the cycling in the middle of the lane thread on beginners.


----------



## Garz (29 Jul 2009)

*opens popcorn*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (29 Jul 2009)

Garz said:


> *opens popcorn*


* takes handful *


----------



## magnatom (29 Jul 2009)

* gets annoyed at all the popcorn crunching going on, and so considers having a word...*


----------



## blazed (29 Jul 2009)

purplepolly said:


> Hmm I expect he must have posted a lot on one of your helmetcam threads, blazed was quite keen on your video in the cycling in the middle of the lane thread on beginners.


Nope this is my first and only account here, i have only been cycling a few weeks since i had to stop running. The reason i bought up that video was simple, i hate people cycling in the middle of the road when i am driving my car, thats it.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (29 Jul 2009)

blazed said:


> Nope this is my first and only account here, i have only been cycling a few weeks since i had to stop running. The reason i bought up that video was simple, i hate people cycling in the middle of the road when i am driving my car, thats it.


Aaaah, I see.... one of those idiots who can't see far enough ahead to understand why the cyclist is doing it, and too full of yourself to actually care.

Another muppet on the road... and now on the forum too. Brilliant. No, really.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (29 Jul 2009)

magnatom said:


> * gets annoyed at all the popcorn crunching going on, and so considers having a word...*


Unless you have video evidence, Mr... I suggest you sit back down. Pass the maltesers while you're there too, there's a good chap.


----------



## Jim_Noir (29 Jul 2009)

How can anyone eat popcorn? It's like that polystyrene chip stuff you get as packing, ges me the dry boake.
But not this Poly Styrene though

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogypBUCb7DA&feature=related


----------



## blazed (29 Jul 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Aaaah, I see.... one of those idiots who can't see far enough ahead to understand why the cyclist is doing it, and too full of yourself to actually care.
> 
> Another muppet on the road... and now on the forum too. Brilliant. No, really.


Well i have been driving 5 years and havent had an accident yet so i must be doing something right. Although i do have 9 points, but thats because in some areas the speed cameras face towards you, im used to them facing the other way so ive been caught out a few times.


----------



## Jim_Noir (29 Jul 2009)

blazed said:


> Well i have been driving 5 years and havent had an accident yet so i must be doing something right. Although i do have 9 points, but thats because in some areas the speed cameras face towards you, im used to them facing the other way so ive been caught out a few times.


9 points in 5 years, are you St Mirren FC in disguise?


----------



## ComedyPilot (29 Jul 2009)

blazed said:


> Well i have been driving 5 years and havent had an accident yet so i must be doing something right. Although i do have 9 points, but thats because in some areas the speed cameras face towards you, im used to them facing the other way so ive been caught out a few times.



You what??????

And you are driving a ton or so of metal at speed in areas that are likely to have pedestrians??????

And your excuse for getting points is because the cameras were facing the 'wrong' way. Is that what they tell you when they give you the licence in a cracker, speeding's ok as long as there isn't a camera about?

How about accepting responsibility for your actions, admitting you were wrong to speed, and you were actually caught because you were driving above the speed limit?


----------



## Origamist (29 Jul 2009)

jonredhornet said:


> Regarding the additional 'life saver' observations, I agree that you can't do enough of these. From looking at the video though only 4 seconds pass between my observation and the lorry passing me. In terms of prior observations, I'd just pulled right onto that road a few seconds before from a junction and you can clearly see the lorry but he is a long distance back at this point. My bad that I didn't clock how quickly he was going.
> 
> This is very close to the start of my commute and I clipped the video to try and maintain some anonymity. Most users here seem like a great bunch of people, but you never know who you'll meet online. This blazed character for instance, so blinded by his precoinscieved opinion of cyclists that he spouts unreasoned opinions on this forum. I'd prefer people with this skewed mindset to know as little about me as possible



I adopt different tactics when dealing with HGVs due their size and extended braking distances. I try to keep an eye on them as much as possible - often a lingering look back to get a better idea of their speed and possible intention, but sometimes you just have to trust other road users when you are being overtaken.

It's in these kind of HGV encounters, I miss the ease of rearward scanning that a mirror provides....


----------



## getfit (29 Jul 2009)

blazed said:


> Well i have been driving 5 years and havent had an accident yet so i must be doing something right. Although i do have 9 points, but thats because in some areas the speed cameras face towards you, im used to them facing the other way so ive been caught out a few times.



If you think 5 years is some qualification you are sadly mistaken young man. Not having had an accident means nothing. 

I saw a phrase some 20 years ago and it is so true.

*'A superior pilot is one that uses his/her superior knowledge to avoid a situation that will require their superior skill'*

Change pilot to driver, cyclist etc. You may well have had an accident by now except for a 'Superior' driver having saved the situation.

9 points but only because you didn't know the camera faced the other way!!!!! You are an idiot. I look forward to you getting the next set of points and having to use the bike daily, and then maybe you will be a little more open minded.

And a final point. The cyclist has right of way as he is ahead on the road, the lorry driver has to take him into account when deciding if it is safe to overtake, the cyclist, car etc.
[FONT=&quot]
GF[/FONT]


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (29 Jul 2009)

Please don't feed the imbecile troll, people.


----------



## purplepolly (29 Jul 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Please don't feed the imbecile troll, people.



but he'll starve if we don't and that's cruel


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (29 Jul 2009)

purplepolly said:


> but he'll starve if we don't and that's cruel


Harsh... but fair, I'd say.


----------



## magnatom (29 Jul 2009)

Why is anyone talking to this troll? Seriously, I'd rather chat about popcorn. 

Salted or with butter? Butter for me!


----------



## Bollo (29 Jul 2009)

blazed said:


> Well i have been driving 5 years and havent had an accident yet so i must be doing something right. Although i do have 9 points, but thats because in some areas the speed cameras face towards you, im used to them facing the other way so ive been caught out a few times.



Hiya, blazed! Sorry I'm late to this thread, but I've just got back from the Netherlands. They're quite keen on cycling over there. So much so that cyclists are given priority over cars! Can you imagine? Still, that's foreigners for you!

5 years and still only 3 points for a ban. Chapeau, my friend, chapeau! And cycling a few weeks as well. With that sort of experience its difficult to know whether to join Jenson Button behind the wheel of next year's Brawn F1 car, or wait by the phone for Bradley to call you up for super-domestique duties for next year's TdF.

So, you hate people cycling in the middle of the road? It doesn't bother me personally, but we've all got our dislikes. For example, I can't stand cheese. But you don't find me attempting to stab the woman behind the dairy counter in Sainsbury's, or planting explosive devices in tubs of Laughing Cow, do you?

Now blazers, to my point. The last time I checked, the death penalty in this country was generally considered as abolished in 1969. Even then, there was the formality of a trial before the guilty bastard was strung up. So, even if riding in the middle of the road was a serious crime, rather than the road position taken by most -experienced- cyclists and recommended by this country's key cycling text, it doesn't really give that lorry 'driver' the right to act as judge, jury and executioner, does it?

Please keep posting Mr b, because I think we're going to have a wizard time with you.


----------



## Garz (29 Jul 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> * takes handful *



Cheeky get! * sneezes on then licks new bag of popcorn*


----------



## magnatom (29 Jul 2009)

Yippe! Bollo's here!  Get a few beers in you Bollo and the chat could get very interesting! 

P.S. I avoid cycling in the middle of the road if I can help it. I find the broken white lines very slippy when wet....


----------



## purplepolly (29 Jul 2009)

Garz said:


> * sneezes on then licks new bag of popcorn*



Admin! Admin! Please sir, Garz sneezed on the popcorn.


----------



## Garz (29 Jul 2009)

Speaking of slippy when wet.. where's the wife?


----------



## purplepolly (29 Jul 2009)

magnatom said:


> P.S. I avoid cycling in the middle of the road if I can help it. I find the broken white lines very slippy when wet....



True, but at least then traffic can undertake, so it's much better than cycling in primary where you just hold everyone up/


----------



## Garz (29 Jul 2009)

Sorry magnatom (doc) I made a larger bag this time as I know some people felt left out. As for PP and sharky I found a discarded box of malteasers with a bit of dust and hairs for them to squabble over!


----------



## Origamist (29 Jul 2009)

Welcome back Bollo. 

Where were you cycling in the Netherlands? How was it for you old chap?


----------



## wafflycat (29 Jul 2009)

Bollo said:


> So, you hate people cycling in the middle of the road? It doesn't bother me personally, but we've all got our dislikes. For example, I can't stand cheese. But you don't find me attempting to stab the woman behind the dairy counter in Sainsbury's, or planting explosive devices in tubs of Laughing Cow, do you?


----------



## PBancroft (29 Jul 2009)

Ah Bollo. You make me proud to be a Winchesterian.


----------



## Garz (29 Jul 2009)

What's more annoying is he claims to be a cyclist, thinks he's a great driver, has nine points in a short period of time then has the cheek to think his opinion is valid after all this (not including his trolling as this just closes the case for the judge)!


----------



## Bollo (29 Jul 2009)

magnatom said:


> Yippe! Bollo's here!  Get a few beers in you Bollo and the chat could get very interesting!
> 
> P.S. I avoid cycling in the middle of the road if I can help it. I find the broken white lines very slippy when wet....



Astute as always Dr M. You must have one of your fancy imaging magnets hovering over my house, because I did bring back several vats of Belgian ale. 

Thank you also for the correction , although if I did slip on a white line in Holland, the road maintenance operative responsible would probably be dragged from his home and flogged.


----------



## magnatom (29 Jul 2009)

Bollo said:


> Thank you also for the correction , although if I did slip on a white line in Holland, the road maintenance operative responsible would probably be dragged from his home and flogged.



The correction wasn't aimed at you, just a general comment. Everyone always says 'middle of the road; when the mean middle of the lane. It's a bit like 'road tax'...

As for Belgian Ale... mine's a pitcher!


----------



## jeltz (29 Jul 2009)

User3143 said:


> I think he may be lying.



Agreed I think someone's been reading


----------



## Bollo (29 Jul 2009)

Origamist said:


> Welcome back Bollo.
> 
> Where were you cycling in the Netherlands? How was it for you old chap?


Thank you for asking.

Visiting friends in Eindhoven, but by wedging the wife and child in something that the car's manual called a 'compartment', I was able to take the vanity bike in air-conditioned safety. I had a blast to Belgium and back on Saturday morning along the fietpads. I bit narrow in places but much flatter and less scary than the A30.


----------



## magnatom (29 Jul 2009)

P.S. Your always at your best after a few beers!


----------



## purplepolly (29 Jul 2009)

jeltz said:


> Agreed I think someone's been reading




Can I borrow a copy?


----------



## magnatom (30 Jul 2009)

What happened here? It all went dead just as it was getting interesting. Boo hoo!


----------



## fossyant (30 Jul 2009)

magnatom said:


> What happened here? It all went dead just as it was getting interesting. Boo hoo!



Dunno....wondered why the thread had suddenly got to 11 pages....?


----------



## Bollo (30 Jul 2009)

magnatom said:


> What happened here? It all went dead just as it was getting interesting. Boo hoo!


Our new friend wandered off to post in Beginners. Although tempted to follow, I don't post my drunken nonsense there. A man has to have a code.

I'm off to Ikea now. Does anybody need cups?


----------



## magnatom (30 Jul 2009)

Bollo said:


> Our new friend wandered off to post in Beginners. Although tempted to follow, I don't post my drunken nonsense there. A man has to have a code.
> 
> I'm off to Ikea now. Does anybody need cups?




No, but I need a towel rail. Beech wood effect please!


----------



## Arch (30 Jul 2009)

Bollo said:


> Our new friend wandered off to post in Beginners. Although tempted to follow, I don't post my drunken nonsense there. A man has to have a code.
> 
> I'm off to Ikea now. Does anybody need cups?



No, but if you could pick up some meatballs....


----------



## Crackle (30 Jul 2009)

Bollo said:


> I'm off to Ikea now.



Just bang your head on the wall, wail, buy some tat off the internet and wait for it to arrive before repeating the first two instructions: Same thing.

Get me some meatballs though.

Edit: Beaten to it by Arch. That's two for meatballs. Anymore?


----------



## Arch (30 Jul 2009)

Crackle said:


> Just bang your head on the wall, wail, buy some tat off the internet and wait for it to arrive before repeating the first two instructions: Same thing.
> 
> Get me some meatballs though.
> 
> Edit: Beaten to it by Arch. That's two for meatballs. Anymore?



Three, it's been so long I'm hungry and need double the portion....

I've never actually sat down to see how many meatballs I could eat, I suspect it's like any small snack food, you can actually eat more than your own weight in it... You know, like you can gorge for ever on cocktail sausages and teeny vol au vents...


----------



## Bollo (31 Jul 2009)

Crackle said:


> Just bang your head on the wall, wail, buy some tat off the internet and wait for it to arrive before repeating the first two instructions: Same thing.
> 
> Get me some meatballs though.
> 
> Edit: Beaten to it by Arch. That's two for meatballs. Anymore?



I'm back! Here you go.






Normally I'd consider a visit to the Dignitas clinic before a trip to Ikea, but Bolletta had grown out of her bed.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (31 Jul 2009)

Garz said:


> Speaking of slippy when wet.. where's the wife?


She off listening to Bon Jovi again?


----------



## Arch (31 Jul 2009)

Bollo said:


> I'm back! Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nom nom nom...

Did you go to Southampton? I love the banner they have up on the side of the store, facing the shopping centre cafe, that says "Bet they don't have meatballs in there!"


----------



## Bollo (31 Jul 2009)

Arch said:


> Nom nom nom...
> 
> Did you go to Southampton? I love the banner they have up on the side of the store, facing the shopping centre cafe, that says "Bet they don't have meatballs in there!"


That's the chap. I'm hoping that banner is the first shot in an increasingly bitter feud between Ikea and John Lewis, culminating in a 'Gangs of New York'-style ruck in the carpark outside Borders. Sweet!

Would you like some dime bar cake?






Bad driving etc....


----------

